# Song's driving me crazy



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The new Volvo commercial features a soprano singing a staccato series of very high notes. It has been stuck in my brain for some time. I've heard that aria so many times and just couldn't place it. So I did a little search. It is the Queen of the Night aria from Magic Flute. Here is a wonderful YouTube video of several great sopranos so you can compare them. The highest note is C above High C, right near the far right end of the piano keyboard. :laugh2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=135&v=WOQ7W8-_Ekg


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

go buy a Volvo...
that'll fix that tune in yur head...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Geez if I had that stuck in my head,I’d be heading for the highest bridge lol


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You picked the wrong soprano to listen to, you need to shop around more.
https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/KebSIAg2P9I


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

duct tape and a lot of it....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Believe it or not, I know three singers of opera. Two tenors and a soprano. One of the tenors was a protege of Luciano Pavarotti. I enjoy many operas, although if your read the Libretto along with the performance, you realize that most of the older operas are silly beyond belief. Some modern operas are being performed now. The soprano is Melinda Whittington-Bugaiski, the wife of one of my favorite eye docs and weeks from giving birth. BTW, no one is getting rich in opera these days.

Melinda Whittington - 'Song to the Moon' from Rusalka:






Here's Melinda singing something more modern:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Geez if I had that stuck in my head,I’d be heading for the highest bridge lol


ROTFLMAO..........I am right along side of you on the bridge, Rick. Not my kind of music or kind of women with a voice like that you don't need a knife to slice bread.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> go buy a Volvo...
> that'll fix that tune in yur head...


Naah, I'l just try to get by with my yellow Lamborghini. My wife prefers the red one. :wink:


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Now that's just plain wrong posting something like that......hopefully it won't get stuck in my head...there's no extra room. That's another good reason we record TV so I can skip the ads.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Yesterday, afterposting the piece about the Lamborghini, I found an ad for the brand on my news feed. So we're being monitored even here. Better be a little careful what we say. Just for fun, Chevy, Chevy, Chevy, Chevy, Chevy, Chevy, Chevy, Chevy. And crocodile shoes, crocodile shoes, crocodile shoes, crocodile shoes. crocodile shoes.

I'll post if I see related ads. Maybe I'll click through since the advertiser pays per click through. Let em pay for invading our privacy. I think it would be interesting if we all did that and cost them money to invade our privacy.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you must be using google...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Stick486 said:


> you must be using google...


I don't but, I get similar ads relating to something searched.

To help with Tom's campaign....alligator shoes, alligator shoes, alligator shoes, alligator shoes
Aliens, Aliens, Aliens, Aliens.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

who do you use for a search engine or browser...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Yesterday, afterposting the piece about the Lamborghini, I found an ad for the brand on my news feed. So we're being monitored even here. Better be a little careful what we say. Just for fun, Chevy, Chevy, Chevy, Chevy, Chevy, Chevy, Chevy, Chevy. And crocodile shoes, crocodile shoes, crocodile shoes, crocodile shoes. crocodile shoes.
> 
> I'll post if I see related ads. Maybe I'll click through since the advertiser pays per click through. Let em pay for invading our privacy. I think it would be interesting if we all did that and cost them money to invade our privacy.


The only problem with that, Tom is that Somebody gets the money,and that is not who you are trying to penalize, but the outfit collecting the data, which makes them more vigorous in their activity.

Nothing is free, and when a person searches for some topic on say Google it is costing them part of their privacy. 

Just Saying,
Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Privacy is something of the past or for dreamers. You post anything anywhere it's likely be collected, legally at that. You walk outside your home don't be surprised you aren't recorded especially in the cities. It's all about our safety and I believe some of it is. The world has changed since 9/11 and very little for the better. Things are done in our name for "our sake" that little of do we know or for that matter few want to know. This isn't political, it's the way it is now. Use your phone....who knows? Got something to hide, don't do it in public. I try not to think of it too much but believe at the heart of it it's meant to be good for all.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sreilly said:


> Privacy is something of the past or for dreamers. You post anything anywhere it's likely be collected, legally at that. You walk outside your home don't be surprised you aren't recorded especially in the cities. It's all about our safety and I believe some of it is. The world has changed since 9/11 and very little for the better. Things are done in our name for "our sake" that little of do we know or for that matter few want to know. This isn't political, it's the way it is now. Use your phone....who knows? Got something to hide, don't do it in public. I try not to think of it too much but believe at the heart of it it's meant to be good for all.


You are right, Steve, Privacy is a joke anymore.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> you must be using google...


Switched to Bing, not much difference. Gov is talking monopoly on Google lately, the politicians must need another bribe, the way they want after Micro$oft. Mysteriously, after Microsoft paid up, the monopoly prosecution was dropped. :wink:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Stick486 said:


> who do you use for a search engine or browser...


Amazon Silk. It's native to the Kindle Fire. And, surely Amazon doesn't collect data.:surprise::wink:


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

Here is a soprano with a little rock behind it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Stick486 said:


> duct tape and a lot of it....


Please excuse me mate if I call you a musical philistine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not religious but all those ladies have a gift from somewhere.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

harrysin said:


> Please excuse me mate if I call you a musical philistine.


help yourself Harry...
that wasn't music nor singing...
it was abuse...

go w/ this instead...

.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

CAD-Man said:


> Here is a soprano with a little rock behind it.
> 
> I ran across this the other day. The ultimate opera turned rock was in a Bruce Willis movie, "The Fifth Element."


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Stick486 said:


> help yourself Harry...
> that wasn't music nor singing...
> it was abuse...
> 
> ...


Comparing TALENT, well there really isn't any comparison. I know very little about music but I can recognise TALENT Stick.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

harrysin said:


> Comparing TALENT, well there really isn't any comparison. I know very little about music but I can recognise TALENT Stick.


yup...
the folks in the video I posted have talent...
especially Mr. Vaidhya of India... (about the 3 minuet mark)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Personally, I like most music, except maybe Dixieland jazz, especially if cranked out by Lawrence Welk. When I was a kid, my 6th grade teacher was named Plato (Really, Mr. Plato--which explains a lot). We had an hour every Friday of listening to the Firestone Hour, a live broadcast of classical music. He had us close our eyes and imagine what the music evoked. I guess I got a pretty good dose of music appreciation. My daughter sings in a trio as a hobby. She's the girl singer in the band. This string has been fun.

Here's one of my RR favorites:





And another:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> help yourself Harry...
> ...go w/ this instead...


That was one of those pieces that patch together musicians from all over the world who send in their versions and then the pieces are edited into a final performance. 

Very Cool Stick. :dance3:


----------

